
It's a Hackathon Kit – and so much more - dborstelmann
https://github.com/dborstelmann/hackathon-kit
======
dborstelmann
The perfect, lightweight hackathon kit for quick projects. Your dev machine
and a Heroku server running your app can be set up in less than 5 minutes. It
works for people just trying to learn and needing an easy entry point for
learning web development but can also be used as a production environment for
big projects.

